# My 2009 Muley



## Robertesq1 (Mar 21, 2010)

On the hoof...







just came in







where it sits...


----------



## Moose315 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice buck, congrats!!! Did you weigh and score him?


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 30, 2010)

Fantastic mule deer. I've been blessed to hunt just about every species in the lower 48, and I consider a true trophy mulie like yours prolly the hardest animal to harvest. I've found eastern Colorado and western Kansas to be two of the most overlooked locations in the US. I been fortunate enough to kill a 194 B&C mulie and a 187 B&C mulie with a drop tine. You will work hard to kill a bigger one than that unless you go to Sonara, Mexico. The big mulies are just bringing too much money in todays world. Big name hunter's are paying "finder" fee's on locating and setting up hunts on these big majestic animals, it kills the fair chase in my opinion. I know of one individual dropping 40k on a 38" spread, 230 inch class buck in Utah. 
Great photo's, great deer, thanks for sharing! Rep for you.


----------



## fffrosty72 (Mar 30, 2010)

That's pretty damn good shootin' with those funny glasses you guys use!


----------



## Robertesq1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Moose315 said:


> Nice buck, congrats!!! Did you weigh and score him?



250 pounds and solid 170+


----------



## Robertesq1 (Mar 30, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Fantastic mule deer. I've been blessed to hunt just about every species in the lower 48, and I consider a true trophy mulie like yours prolly the hardest animal to harvest. I've found eastern Colorado and western Kansas to be two of the most overlooked locations in the US. I been fortunate enough to kill a 194 B&C mulie and a 187 B&C mulie with a drop tine. You will work hard to kill a bigger one than that unless you go to Sonara, Mexico. The big mulies are just bringing too much money in todays world. Big name hunter's are paying "finder" fee's on locating and setting up hunts on these big majestic animals, it kills the fair chase in my opinion. I know of one individual dropping 40k on a 38" spread, 230 inch class buck in Utah.
> Great photo's, great deer, thanks for sharing! Rep for you.



Wow nice deer... any pics and rep back to u buddy for those trophys


----------



## Robertesq1 (Mar 30, 2010)

fffrosty72 said:


> That's pretty damn good shootin' with those funny glasses you guys use!




Funny! Don't know why but I just don't like posting my face of the web. Maybe my LE experience.... old habits die hard.


----------

